# 42 Inch LED FHD TV Under 50k



## Harsh23 (Jun 29, 2014)

I want to buy an FHD TV 40-42'' under 50k,willing to extend the budget upto 54k if necessary...
I will be buying from the local Shop.I would like to do 1080p Gaming and Watching Movies and Stuff on the Tv.2x HDMI is a Priority ... I like brands like Sony,LG,Sammy and Panasonic ... Help me guys..


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 30, 2014)

There are quite a few models in that price range. Samsung has a 40 inch joy series FHD TV based on VA panel. Same goes for Sony as well. LG and Panasonic also have some 42 inch FHD TVs based on IPS panel. 

So I would like to ask first which type of panel you want to prefer : IPS or VA?
IPS has better color accuracy, better viewing angles but usually poor response times(ghosting might be visible in case of fast moving images). On the other hand, VA panel has better contrast ratio and hence better black levels, better response times but poorer viewing angles and color accuracy when compared to IPS. So it all depends on what you want to sacrifice and what you like.


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2014)

^ You are partially correct IPS has better viewing angle but constrat ratio is poor response time is usually fast in IPS but strictly depends on types of IPS panel color accuracy has to nothing to with either IPS or VA.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 30, 2014)

^True. Agreed with the response time and it depends on the type of IPS panel(AH-IPS is the one which improved the response time as far as I know). But color accuracy is better in IPS than VA, the reason why IPS monitors are the choice for professional photographers working with extreme in-depth color accuracy. Also, I found a very helpful link around a year back comparing different types of panels. You might one to check it out as well. Panel Technologies - TN Film, MVA, PVA, IPS, PLS

And yes, you are right about contrast ratio which is poorer in IPS than VA as I stated also.  Dark scenes appear brilliant on VA panels when compared to IPS panels.


----------



## Minion (Jul 1, 2014)

@OP get this Samsung 40H5100


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2014)

avoid samsung and LG(LG is still better than samsung actually)
samsung has terrible issues with the voltage and capacitors etc, they tried to charge me 29K for a simple Rs500 capacitor change (locally) in a brand new 3 month old LED last year
LG has great USB support etc and plays all files but i had the remote lock issue which prevented me from using the remote(1 year old LED),finally the entire panelling had to be changed for 3.5K(IR Sensor replacement etc)
sony and panasonic have great duarbility and no issues like zero( i sold the samsung and LG after reccuring issues with the samsung and pathetic service by samsung india,sold LG to get a bigger TV)
sony doesnt support many USB file formats but its decent enough these days, panasonic is even better but i dont like their design much personally otherwise decent buy

stick to Sony,Panasonic and max to max LG(for great software stability and features) but trust me samsung is truly terrible


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

The issue you had was with a particular service centre, you should have complaint about the same to company.
There are many such cases where don't tell the company what their service centre guys are doing.
Like I find sony service to be even more pathetic.They charged me 1500Rs for a job which I could get done locally for around 50rs(100 max).
So that doesn't make me hate sony.
In my area Nokia service centre guys literally have looted a lot of my friends.But after reporting one such case to company a friend of mine got a lot of advantages like he got the phone replaced 2 times(may be more I guess)

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> @OP get this Samsung 40H5100



+1 to that from my side too.
Good size + good picture quality + good features+ good looks, all that at a very good price.


----------

